# Laparoscopic Burch urethropexy



## stephmb5 (Sep 4, 2009)

Can anyone help me with a code?  A TLH was performed and then followed by a laparoscopic Burch urethropexy?  Its the Burch that Im having trouble with.  There are open Burch codes, or Burch with a TAH but not with a TLH.  
Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 4, 2009)

stephmb5,

Look at CPT code 51990.

Julie, CPC


----------



## stephmb5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mesh was used.  Does that matter?  Thanks!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone have an update on this topic, if mesh was used during a laparoscopic burch urethopexy, is it still 51990?


----------



## nc_coder (Mar 23, 2015)

For a urethropexy with a hysterectomy, see 58152 or 58267.

This is in the description of code 51840 on Encoderpro.


----------



## CrystalC3 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Burch procedure*

If this was done Laparoscopically as well you can use the 51990, but if they used a sling then I would use the 51992.
There is not an additional code for mesh unless it is for the pelvic floor and done by vaginal approach.


----------

